# What would it take for you to stop emulating?



## Centrix (Apr 3, 2013)

So WHAT! would it take for the game industry to get you to stop emulating?


----------



## UnseenHero (Apr 3, 2013)

Probably give out more Demos for certain games, I like to know what i'm paying for. Honestly I don't emulate much now other than game hacks and other things you simply can't buy.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 3, 2013)

Demos, or continue reproducing old games that have since fallen off the market. Expecting people to not emulate games that aren't in circulation anymore by the original publishers is asinine. 3rd party sellers don't count, if you even find what you're after they'll just scalp you for your money and your purchase with them doesn't help the people that actually made the game.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2013)

Start putting money on my desk. Keep going, don't be shy.

I'll tell you when to stop.



Spoiler



Joke's on you, I don't even emulate to begin with!


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## potato3334 (Apr 3, 2013)

Emulation has its own perks, like HD resolution on PS2 games, mods, and translation patches. Unless a console truly is open-source, emulation is needed to experience these things.


----------



## admung (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll never stop emulating! You can't take it from me! (Because Virtual Console is technically emulation, you know?)

Massive amounts of re-releases of older games on newer systems (ala Virtual Console) is a good step towards stopping non-official emulation, and maybe even taking steps for advanced emulation would help too. For example, if the Wii U received Gamecube Virtual Console games, that would be good. But if they did Dolphin-style HD-resolution emulation, that would be even better! This all relies on their ability to do something like this, though, and making it bug-free is a big issue too.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing beats the original hardware.

Other then that.
Meh, I can't bring all me consoles to me mates so I have a NES SNES N64 DC SMS Genesis and GBA emu on me 360.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 3, 2013)

Give me Shenmue 3, Kingdom Hearts 3, Mother 3/4, Last Guardian, Versus XIII, Megaman Legends 3, and Tales of Hearts/Innocence vita localization.  I doubt that will happen.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 3, 2013)

maybe if there was a way to easily buy and play old out-of-print games and have them adequately backed-up for future preservation

but yeah there's no way if i want to play prototypes/fan translations/ or games that would probably never get re-released due to either the licensing issues involved or the fact that their original publishers have gone out of business


----------



## Chary (Apr 3, 2013)

...Nothing.

The things I want, won't be made. It's simply far too rediculous for a company to do, financially.


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 3, 2013)

The only games I really emulate are ones I wouldn't be able to get my hands on otherwise, be it due to obscurity or lack of localization. Tracking down classic consoles/games can sometimes be a prohibitively expensive endeavor! Furthermore, many great games have never found their way stateside. Heck, two-thirds of the Mother series has yet to leave Japan! 

In a perfect world, each and every game we desire would be easily accessible to us, and at a reasonable price. Unfortunately, this is near-impossible realistically! Therefore, despite it being an iniquity in terms of legality (and for some, morality and quality), emulation can be an invaluable way to discover games that would ordinarily be impossible to experience. For many, it's a splendid way to satiate that lust for broadening one's video game horizons! Heck, I'd go as far as to call it a necessity for some!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 3, 2013)

Me to start on any notable scale in the first place!


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Apr 3, 2013)

Stop shipping games that have another 50-100$ in DLC... I shouldn't have to spend more money just to keep the game up to date to play with other people. I understand the Season Passes by if you wait you can just buy the GOTY edition that will have all the DLC but by that point no one will be playing the game anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2013)

Start reprinting old games or make official support for more old games on new systems.
They should really start porting SNES games to the 3DS, then I would be happy and mostly slow down my emulation. I know there are games they would never port over.
And also localize more games. There are too many games I emulate because they had a fan-translation.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 3, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Stop shipping games that have another 50-100$ in DLC... I shouldn't have to spend more money just to keep the game up to date to play with other people. I understand the Season Passes by if you wait you can just buy the GOTY edition that will have all the DLC but by that point no one will be playing the game anymore.


 
...what games come out as GOTY editions that are emulatable? The only games that are GOTY edition run on current hardware.


----------



## KidIce (Apr 3, 2013)

There is nothing that could stop me from emulating... Unless you mean "How could the games industry stop me from emulating illegally?" Or "What would it take for you to quit playing all that old crap and only play new stuff?" Then I have something to say

Backwards compatibility is largely due to emulation. I already own a legit copy for said platform. There are classics that I will never see remade or even when they are remade they're shit (i.e. every version of Speedball 2 that isn't on the Amiga or C=64). TRUE abandonware does exist, there are sites that have gotten permission to distribute old copyrighted games from their sites. VC games (and non-Nintendo branded emulators) are indeed just emulated versions. Non-commercial emulators often come w/ features not included on the original platform (multi-player over IP for example). I can often buy physical copies of old games for less than the PSN/eShop/etc versions...

I could on forever.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 3, 2013)

KidIce said:


> (i.e. every version of Speedball 2 that isn't on the Amiga or C=64).


 
The DOS PC version was great too...

I saw this in GameStop 3 years ago now for super cheap and giggled like a little girl grabbed it and ran to the counter to pay for it






Speedball 2: Tournament _(Now removed from the steam store http://store.steampowered.com/app/10700 I could still download and play it but yea)_

WOULD I want too?


/end rant on my soiling of my Speedball 2 (old one) love


----------



## Tigran (Apr 3, 2013)

What it would take for me to stop emulating *almost* illegally... Is to actually have -access- to stuff. For example, there is no reason for the PS3 to not have a PS2emulator... None at all. We -KNOW- it can be done.


Hell.. Right now there is no reason for the PS3 to not have a PSP emulator to buy PSP games you bought off the PSN.

Also for games that have been hard to find to be released via offical emulation. If Sega released Panzer Dragoon on the PC just using an optimized Saturn emulator... I would pay for it.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 3, 2013)

Tigran said:


> What it would take for me to stop emulating *almost* illegally... Is to actually have -access- to stuff. For example, there is no reason for the PS3 to not have a PS2emulator... None at all. We -KNOW- it can be done.
> 
> 
> Hell.. Right now there is no reason for the PS3 to not have a PSP emulator to buy PSP games you bought off the PSN.
> ...


Your not far away then.... PC Did have a native version for that game and they DID re-release NiGHTS into Dreams on Steam


----------



## Snailface (Apr 3, 2013)

Its simply a matter of what's a better use of my time. Playing new games for a cost or playing old games for free.
I do much more of the former if there are compelling new games.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 3, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Your not far away then.... PC Did have a native version for that game and they DID re-release NiGHTS into Dreams on Steam


 
I did get Nights on the PS3...

But I've been trying to emulate Panzer Dragoon Saga with no luck recently.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 3, 2013)

theres little reason to stop really, obviously heaps of money would probably convince me to stop a certain behavior, but otherwise...


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 3, 2013)

Free Flashable cartridges for rom hacks and translation patches, consoles compatible with every cartridge it's capable of emulating, save states and extensive video/audio/controller options.

In other words, no.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 3, 2013)

Make Mega Man X - X3 for the 3DS, but not a crappy port. If they do that, I'll consider it.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Its simply a matter of what's a better use of my time. Playing new games for a cost or playing old games for free.
> I do much more of the former if there are compelling new games.


Well there's the whole "If I haven't played it it's new to me"...


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2013)

nothing, I'm old, I don't care about new games


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2013)

Give me an attractive twenty year old woman with big tits then I'll stop emulating.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont see how emulating is a bad thing.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 3, 2013)

A sudden and unlikely loss of interest in older games.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 3, 2013)

You are very funny.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Apr 3, 2013)

When Sega make a frigging Dreamcast 2


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2013)

if they port it to android, 3DS or other consoles, them ill stop emulating. e.g. another world is on android now, so i have stopped emulating and brought the thing. if Nintendo brings mother 3 to the west and 3DS, ill stop emulating and ill buy it.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

I only emulate retro games, so if SNES, GB/C/A were released on the 3DS eshop at an affordable price and tied to an account, I would stop emulating.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2013)

when "they" release a console where you can:
- play ALL the games (from Atari 2600 though the Wii)
- enhance the image quality with filters like 2xSAI or HQ4X
- render 3D games with a greater native resolution
- use re-texture packs (likes those awesome HD packs for the N64)
- use translation patchs, romhacks, or other game enhancer patchs
- have a nice and clean interface (like XBMC with covers and screenshots)
- the option to use whatever controller you like
- being able to download all those games for free

call me when "they" made that console


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 3, 2013)

The only real way would be for them to chop both my hands off...... that said, I've been through summat like Secret of Mana that many times I'd probably have a do with my feet. Needs must ehh....
Suppose they'd better chop them off while they're at it too then! .....and since the thought of any other extremity being chopped off brings tears to my eyes I'm gonna stop typing right now....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> Give me an attractive twenty year old woman with big tits then I'll stop emulating.


This.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 3, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> When Sega make a frigging Dreamcast 2


One can dream!


----------



## Kirihara (Apr 3, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> One can dream!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2013)

The question is moot. I don't emulate newer games, I run them on the actual device.
And nothing is going to happen that could change how people view retro emulation.
Maybe if Virtual Console was near free and it had every game ever.


----------



## pasc (Apr 3, 2013)

Kirihara said:


>



They DO look kinda... weird ?

nothing... I wouldn't comply.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll always legally emulate due to convienance and tv playability (I wuv mah wii) to stop the "illegal" kind though? Allow me to buy the games I already own for a reduced price and give me access to games from other regions that I am interested in playing (I'm looking at you Alien soldier!!)


----------



## Flood (Apr 5, 2013)

Probably couldn't. I mean there are just some games that wont ever get re-released, like licence games of cartoons.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 5, 2013)

A power failure that lasts long enough to drain the battery power of all my portable devices.

Alternatively: "when I get tired of it". Which is probably when I'm through having fun on every game anyone has ever liked on those consoles/handhelds.


On a less unrealistic note: when there are sufficient alternative games that are cheap, easy to pickup up and loaded with FUN rather than pretty visuals and long loading times.
In other words: the indie market is getting there.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2013)

All it took me to stop was the imperfect emulation of the games I liked compared to the actual games, as well as the opening of a retro game shop that sells so many of my old favorites. Getting an actual job (and hence, money) helped, too. I don't think I could ever go back to emulation.... it's a pain to deal with, especially all the time and money I've spent on building a great "gaming corner" and library with old systems. Just turn on the TV, put in the cartridge, and bam, good to go.

Plus, I want to actually support developers for old games, when applicable. Many of the old games have current releases (Wii virtual console, and the amazing Sonic CD port, for example), and I didn't buy them back in the day.


----------

